# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  [RESOLVED] HTML display issue

## DataMiser

I have a page that displays a table of data. The table is within a DIV  then I have another DIV that is used as a toolbar that gets aligned to the bottom


```
<div id="toolbar" style="position: fixed; bottom: 0px; left: 0px; width: 100%; color: #000; background: #c0c0c0;">
```

The problem I am seeing is that when there is more than a screen full of data the bottom row is hidden behind the tool bar.

What would I need to do to insure that the table does not go behind the toolbar?

Thanks

----------


## DataMiser

I found something online and tried it but the result was not so good


```
<tbody style="display: block; height: 50%; overflow-y: scroll"></tbody>
```

This did limit the table height but made everything show up under the first column header rather than lined up properly under the various column headers.

For now I have just added code that adds a couple of empty rows to the end to insure that none of the data is hidden when the table is scrolled to the bottom but I would really like to have the table stop at the top of the toolbar and not go behind it.

----------


## DataMiser

Looks like the display is ok now. I modified the style for the div tag where the table is located


```
<div style="height:85vh;overflow: auto;">
```

Now the table and scroll bar stops just above the toolbar and all data is visible when scrolled to the bottom.

----------

